# BADger at 4 1/2 months



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thats going to be a big boy

Looks good


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

You must have read my mind I needed a badger fix .. He is going through that leggy stage I see what a handsome pup!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

THE EARS!! THE EARS!!!! 

He's MINE! 
Hurry up and get this dog drawn lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He is all legs!!! Oh my gosh I want to squeeze him and make him little agian. Thanks for posting up some new pictures. I LOVE Badger.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Omg I LOVE his brindling! Dang he's a good lookin pup.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Mach0 - Thanks alot, he probably looks bigger than he really is! I will weigh him this week and find out, you know how the camera adds a few pounds LOL! I'm guessing about 33 +- pounds.

Tara - Ask and you shall receive, right? Yes, yes, yes he's very leggy right now....and taily, and eary LOL!! Hopefully he'll add some lbs. to that snake like body of his Oh yeah, he can run like the wind too LOL!!!

T'nisse - I think he heard you with those radars he's got on his head LOL!!! I suspect he'll grow into those flappy flaps, but I do like them! And I would be honored if you sketched him someday

Sharon - Legs he is!!! Those new Sketchers I got for him are really doing the trick It is amazing how little he still seems to me, especially when he curls up into the famous pit bull ball LOL!! I think he resembles V's shape, perhaps?

beccaboo - I LOVE his brindling as well! You should see how different he looks when the light changes, it is quite contrasting in color. His coat goes from a dark brindle to a rustic, cocoa color. Kinda chameleon like The same goes with his eyes, get a little light on them and they scream out at you! Thank you so much!


Sorry about the quality of some of the photos My idea of getting some pics and his idea of getting some pics conflict sometimes LOL!!!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

:rofl: I just love how everything seems to be growing except his body and head, lol. He is adorable. Looks like he's going to be a big boy, with those plate-sized paws and those lanky legs!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> :rofl: I just love how everything seems to be growing except his body and head, lol. He is adorable. Looks like he's going to be a big boy, with those plate-sized paws and those lanky legs!


Thanks Caitlin, he is something else...looking down at my new jeans with holes in them courtesy of Badger LOL!!! Seriously, he really isn't that big, kinda "dainty" right now. I'll be happy if he gets to be 55 lbs We'll see if he ever gets past his "basketball player" stage But hey, I'm from Indiana, the basketball state LOL!!! GO BOILERS!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He has just moved up into one of my favorite dogs on the board.OMG is he handsome as all get out!I love his coloring!I love his intense look in his eyes.You definitely need to share this boy more often!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

love the coloring


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

You got yourself a great looking boy there! I need to get my butt over to Ft.Wayne to meet him in person!  haha


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I love his color , like chocolate but brindle so handsome, gotta love this lanky stage they go through  boy did he sprout up fast though .


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG, Christian! He is stunning! I love him so much! WOW! I can't believe what a handsome boy he is turning into- and omg- his eyes! Loooove hims! Miss talking to you, I am going to give you a shout this week ok? I am finally feeling better.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Christian, thankyou, I was just gonna send you a profile message and tell ya I needed me a Badger fix, omg look at those legs, gawd he is sexy, I love his dark color and th brindle stripes and omg those eys, they are to sexy. I love th pic of him on the pillow or bed lookin up, is dark but a great pic  Hugs to you and Badger,


----------



## SemperFiGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Badger is a handsome boy! He has beautiful eyes!


----------



## Joleigh (Oct 1, 2010)

THOSE LEGS!!! Aww he is adorable


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Dixie - Badger and I thank you! Now I have to watch his ego He does have some Medusa eyes LOL!!

Nizmo - Just another one of the multiple colors that this breed possess'(sp) and I love it too! Thanks

James - Thank you so much bro, he has a personality to match too! And stop cussing LOL!!!

angelbaby - Yeah, he has landed smack dab in that lanky period, but he isn't awkward one bit, pure energy LOL!! I guess Miracle Grow works on dogs too

Lauren - I'm glad you feel better, and Badger sends some well wishes your way in the form of full pit bull licks ( you know with the tongue that is rolled out like a red carpet)

Tye Tye - Thanks girl, and Badger's legs are about as sexy as his owners Yeah, that pic of him in the dark was my attempt at showing how his eyes can literally glow at times ( I'll put it to you this way, that creature from Jeepers Creepers has been trying to get those eyes for awhile now LOL!!)


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

SemperFiGirl - Thanks for the kind remarks, Badger's eyes are certainly a focal point on him! I wish he could see them for himself but he is just content on chewing up one of my favorite shoes or something LOL!!

Joleigh - Yeah, 19 inches of legs on a 33.8 lb body!!! Victoria Secret models got nothing on him LOL!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaooo Christian, Jeepers Creepers better stay away from my Badger, I'll cut him. And those legs are gonnat ake hjim places, get that boy into some high jumps,  hahah his owner is sexy so ya know they say our dogs look like us or reflect our personality, so


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Love his color, nice pics. Very handsome boy [=


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Silence said:


> Love his color, nice pics. Very handsome boy [=


Thank you so much, Silence Badger loves all the compliments he can get his paws on!


----------



## Magic_2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

What a nice big dog... He got the same colors as mine puppy. I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Magic_2010 said:


> What a nice big dog... He got the same colors as mine puppy. I LOVE IT!!!


Thanks Magic, you and I are very fortunate to have such nice brindled pups Also, nice to hear from you all the way from the Netherlands


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

He is GORGEOUS! I too love the lanky legs and presto-chango coloring, but what really does it for me are his eyes. I'm all about the face and that boy has an intense and intelligent face. Oh, and his ears are adorable!

Thanks for the new pics.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Gimbler said:


> He is GORGEOUS! I too love the lanky legs and presto-chango coloring, but what really does it for me are his eyes. I'm all about the face and that boy has an intense and intelligent face. Oh, and his ears are adorable!
> 
> Thanks for the new pics.


Too kind, too kind!! Yes, he is very intense and intelligent, I had him shaking his paw a few days after I got him. Now, the chewing on the jeans or shoes trick I didn't teach him and is not intelligent! He does have his moments, usually between 10:30 and 10:35 pm, where he lets the "I'm just a wittle baby" persona come out LOL!! But he'd kill me if he knew I told you It will be interesting to see what type of chocolate I got when he does mature, personally I hope that there's a little cream inside LOL!!! I love his ears too, I just hope he grows into them a bit more


----------



## Magic_2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

Saint Francis said:


> Thanks Magic, you and I are very fortunate to have such nice brindled pups Also, nice to hear from you all the way from the Netherlands


You're right we are very fortunate. mine is 4,5 months now, but not as big as yours.

Grtz from Holland


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Magic_2010 said:


> You're right we are very fortunate. mine is 4,5 months now, but not as big as yours.
> 
> Grtz from Holland


Well, I don't know if 34 lbs. is considered big or not, but I do think 19-20 inches tall is a good height already Greetings back at you!!


----------



## Magic_2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

Saint Francis said:


> Well, I don't know if 34 lbs. is considered big or not, but I do think 19-20 inches tall is a good height already Greetings back at you!!


I ment a tall dog... stupid dutch people... ;-) we don't use lbs or inches here


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Magic_2010 said:


> I ment a tall dog... stupid dutch people... ;-) we don't use lbs or inches here


Gotcha Magic, but I hope he does get bigger too LOL!!! BTW, the Dutch are wonderful people


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He's looking great. He looks like he's gunna be tall and leggy like Dosia


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

loving the brindle!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Krystal - I hope he turns out half as good as Dosia and I'll be happy! Thanks alot

Roo - Thanks, I love it too


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

wow she is looking amazing!!! i can't wait to see him fully mature i LOVE this dog him and xena are def my two fav here!!!

whoops ment he


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Aireal said:


> wow she is looking amazing!!! i can't wait to see him fully mature i LOVE this dog him and xena are def my two fav here!!!


Awww, that means so much to me Yeah, I can't wait to see him mature too, but I'm already hating to see the puppy months go by so quickly. Thanks for the kind remarks and we will do our best to keep Badger in your top two favs


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm gonna tell you like I tell my husband, Christian - the dog is training you to put your things away! LOL And I say this as a woman who lost a perfectly good pair of Nine West shoes last week!

I haven't lost any jeans, though... I must not wear any that are expensive enough to be worth destroying. 

Back to Badgers ears: I'll bet he grows into them just fine. I see a lot of good looking dogs with cropped ears, though it's not something I could imagine myself ever doing to one of my dogs. But, even if I were an "ear cropping" type I think some dogs just really need their ears to express themselves effectively. I'll bet Badger is one of those types. I love how Maggie uses her ears to communicate her state of mind.


----------

